# Mr and Mrs



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

A man and a woman, who have never met before, but are both married to other people, found themselves assigned to the same sleeping room on a transcontinental train.

Though initially embarrassed and uneasy over sharing a room, they were both very tired and fell asleep quickly... he in the upper bunk and she in the lower. At 1:00 AM, the man leaned over and gently woke the woman saying, "Ma'am, I'm sorry to bother you, but would you be willing to reach into the closet to get me a second blanket? I'm awfully cold." 
"I have a better idea," she replied. "Just for tonight, let's pretend that we're married." 
"Wow! That's a great idea!" he exclaimed. 
"Good," she replied. "Get your own [email protected]#%ing blanket!" 
After a moment of silence, he farted.


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

:lol:

Quality!


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

So true! :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Nmc880 (Jul 3, 2016)

:lol:


----------

